# Oxyopsis gracilis nymphs hatch (photos & video)



## Precarious (May 22, 2011)

You can see how their claws are actually tubular when first emerging. The spikes on the claws look like black hairs. :blink:


----------



## Precarious (May 22, 2011)

Look at these little chicken heads!
















6 days later they look like this...


























I'll be posting nymphs and ooths for sale very soon. This is what the adults look like. More pics of them next.

*Male*






*Female*


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 22, 2011)

Awesome hatch video, and in the soon after birth pics the nymph look's like a old man professor, too cool. :lol:


----------



## Precarious (May 22, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Awesome hatch video, and in the soon after birth pics the nymph look's like a old man professor, too cool. :lol:


Thanks! I can't believe how different they look after only 6 days. Took some pics of the L2s tonight. I'll have to add them to the post.


----------



## kitkat39 (May 22, 2011)

They look like a completely different species in a matter of 6 days!


----------



## kitkat39 (May 22, 2011)

The nymphs somewhat remind me of a budwing mantis with the tiger striping.. but not completely


----------



## animalexplorer (May 22, 2011)

Really cool video and images! Henry Michael Jarre. The soundtracks make them even more exciting to view.


----------



## Ricardo (May 23, 2011)

Cute little guys! How big do adults get?


----------



## Aussiemantislover (May 23, 2011)

Ah! The South American Green Mantis, quite a small but Beautiful Species!

Also, Ricardo; the females grow to about 1.7 inches long and the males about 1.25 inches.


----------



## GreenOasis (May 23, 2011)

Precarious: You must watch your ooths like a HAWK! How do you ALWAYS catch them right when they're hatching?? :huh:  

Have you noticed how calm the little nymphs are?

I couldn't believe that even the little L1s will just mosey around, curious as could be...but never try to jump or run...just awesome! I'm going to love this species, I think.  

As always, man, GREAT PICS!


----------



## Precarious (May 23, 2011)

Ricardo said:


> Cute little guys! How big do adults get?


A little bigger than Ghosts.


----------



## Precarious (May 23, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Precarious: You must watch your ooths like a HAWK! How do you ALWAYS catch them right when they're hatching?? :huh:
> 
> Have you noticed how calm the little nymphs are?


Haha! I get lucky a lot, but I keep them in the room I spend most of my time and I look at my bugs throughout the day. Plus they mostly hatch in the morning around the time I wake up. That's why this video isn't so steady. I was barely awake. :sleeping: This ooth only hatched 19 nymphs but I missed the next one that hatched 80! I hope people want some of these!

The nymphs are calm... until you try to take their picture! Must be camera shy.

Wait till I post the pics of the Sibylla pretiosa nymph and hatching. What a crazy cute nymph!


----------



## Precarious (May 23, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Precarious: You must watch your ooths like a HAWK! How do you ALWAYS catch them right when they're hatching?? :huh:


Awe... see, now you jinxed me. A Brunneria borealis just hatched and I missed it. :angry:


----------



## Termite48 (May 23, 2011)

The video and the pics are absolutely amazing. I learned some from viewing the vid regarding how they look up close when the emerge with much squirming and writhing. It is nothing short of miraculous how they are born and how they so quickly tranform into nice pets of a total different coloration. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (May 23, 2011)

man I thought, you put some movement sensors where you keep your ooths!!!

nice video and pics.

saludos


----------



## bonibaru (May 23, 2011)

Wow very cool! Love macro shots thanks for posting.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 23, 2011)

Precarious said:


> Awe... see, now you jinxed me. A Brunneria borealis just hatched and I missed it. :angry:


She did what!!! I'm sending some of my best people to take care of that Carey chic right now! :lol:


----------



## Precarious (May 23, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> She did what!!! I'm sending some of my best people to take care of that Carey chic right now! :lol:


No! She's good people. She gets a pass... this time. :gunsmilie:


----------



## Precarious (May 29, 2011)

Nymphs and ooths now available!

FOR SALE: Oxyopsis gracilis L2 nymphs &amp; ooths


----------



## Ryan.M (May 29, 2011)

Wow! Amazing shots. I've been watching your macro videos on youtube all afternoon, they're breathtaking!


----------



## Precarious (May 29, 2011)

Ryan.M said:


> Wow! Amazing shots. I've been watching your macro videos on youtube all afternoon, they're breathtaking!


Thanks, Ryan. It's been a lot of fun getting to witness all of this and share it. I hope it helps others better understand their pets.


----------



## Idolofreak (May 30, 2011)

The nymphs are adorable!


----------



## yen_saw (May 30, 2011)

Congrates on the hatching of O. gracilis. You did great! :clap: 

Being a South American species, this batch would have seen cooler time if they are still in southern hemisphere. It is good example how we could change a species life cycle in captivity.



Precarious said:


> Awe... see, now you jinxed me. A Brunneria borealis just hatched and I missed it. :angry:


B. borealis usually hatch early in the morninig (6-7 am), and will continue to hatch for few weeks so i hope you still get a chance to record it. All the best! ^_^


----------



## Precarious (May 30, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Congrates on the hatching of O. gracilis. You did great! :clap:


Thanks for introducing me to this species, Yen. I was so happy to read they are communal. I'll be keeping a handful for myself to raise communally.


----------



## yen_saw (May 30, 2011)

Precarious said:


> Thanks for introducing me to this species, Yen. I was so happy to read they are communal. I'll be keeping a handful for myself to raise communally.


Hey you're welcome  They do well together, but starting from 2 molts away to adult, you will notice female being large than male, you could move some if not all of the males into another cage, or just keep plenty of feeders. Good luck with the new generation, it was lot of fun for me following them all the way from hatchling to adult, especially the transformation of round head to a trangular shape as they grow.


----------



## Precarious (May 30, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Hey you're welcome  They do well together, but starting from 2 molts away to adult, you will notice female being large than male, you could move some if not all of the males into another cage, or just keep plenty of feeders. Good luck with the new generation, it was lot of fun for me following them all the way from hatchling to adult, especially the transformation of round head to a trangular shape as they grow.


Excellent! Thanks for the tip. You can be sure I'll be posting updates on their progress.

This species should be more popular. Hopefully they catch on. Very easy to keep and a very unique personality and look.

By the way, did you ever see an Oxy spermatophore? I noticed this attached to the female after a mating session. Never saw that with any other species.


----------



## yen_saw (May 30, 2011)

Nice shot Henry! Yeah this happen to me especially when the adult male used for pairing hasn't been mated for a while. Looks like excess spermatozoa, she should be busy fertilizing plenty of eggs now


----------



## drolkp84 (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful pics... what kind of camera did u use?


----------



## Precarious (Oct 27, 2012)

drolkp84 said:


> Beautiful pics... what kind of camera did u use?


Canon T2i, EF100mm lens, Macro Twin Lite MT-24EX flash


----------

